# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Is Jay Cutler Really Not Doing The Olympia?

## gman64

I have heard Cutler is not doing this year's O. That blows my mind after winning the Arnold and by all rights, beating Coleman in 2001. You would think this is his year. Any thoughts?

----------


## AnabolLecter75

According to an interview in Muscular Development, he says he will not do the Olympia this year b/c he feels it is better for his health to wait considering the contests he has done so far this year. You can't blame the guy for not wanting to do it after getting screwed by Papa Joe last year.

----------


## cube

after getting screwed at the o last year, why bother competeing when the same thing is going to happen again? ronnie didn't look so good at the o last year after already peaking for the arnold, so maybe cutler is worried the same thing will happen to him. plus, the arnold prize money is more than the olympia (100k AND 100k car), so i don't blame him for not competing in a competition that he is almost gauranteed to lose anyway (and for less prize money)

cube.

----------

